# Who else loves Buckskins?!



## MakaylaSimba (Sep 18, 2011)

I Love Buckskin Horses!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/solid-buckskin-paint-club-;-97904/

We do! But we might be just a little bit biased.. :lol:


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Me, Me, Me,

My retired girl


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

I love pretty much every color, but I have to say I am really partial to my girl! The angle makes her head look big... :/ but really it is as cute as can be. She is two, and was orphaned at two months old. Fellpony, what a wonderful and gentle looking mare! Looks like she has a pretty special place in your heart as well!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I LOVE Buckskins too! I had been searching for the perfect Buckskin for years, and I droooled over the only Buckskins in the county. Lol. But, lucky enough, I found my guy! I finally have my Buckskin, he's a 10 year old Saddlebred.  I had never seen a Buckskin Saddlebred, but we had him looked at by our vet and our trainer and both agree that his confo points to Saddlebred.  I'm hoping to get some new pics of him today. He was super skinny when we bought him, and he's finally perking up, so we're in need of some new pics anyway.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll chime in to say that I'm a buckskin lover, too.


----------



## Hennessy (Sep 22, 2011)

I -love- Buckskins <33


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a lovely buckskin grade filly  she is part-Arab and is supposed to have Andalusian and Clydesdale in her, but I see a lot of Welsh traits as well. See Satin in my barn  (I need to update her pics!)

I absolutely ADORE buckies, there is nothing I love more than a nice buckskin.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

It's a color thats steadily grown on my since getting Sonata 
Satin's adorable, Blue eyed pony


229155_2031440306861_1269722567_2409230_5298499_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MakaylaSimba (Sep 18, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Cecilia 

You should see her at the moment, she looks so awkward and ick lol! Yearling uglies... -sigh-


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Ever since Gunsmoke I have loved them!!


----------



## Abbygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is my 2 1/2 year old buckskin AQHA filly.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm.. I love buckskin tobianos 
Buckskin Tobiano Stallion | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

I too love buckskins... and buckskin tobianos are my absolute fav!! When we found Sahara I fell in love right away.... too bad she didn't pick me as hers, she picked my hubby ;-) BUT her filly picked me LOL










A photo taken by her previous owner as I don't have any photos of her in shape after her pregnancy 

ttfn
MD


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Some gorgeous pictures. I can't say I'm partial to buckskins because I love all horses. 

Cecillia, your horse looks just like our Ghost. Minus his Appy spots, lol. I'll have to post a picture when I get home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

CecilliaB said:


> It's a color thats steadily grown on my since getting Sonata
> Satin's adorable, Blue eyed pony
> 
> 
> 229155_2031440306861_1269722567_2409230_5298499_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


 Here's a pic of our Ghost (if I can get it to work):


----------



## Mercy143 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome horses! I am a long time Buckskin lover. I lost my girl in August of '08 and have yet to find another.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Awww, pretty boy Usandpets!!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Buckskins are so beautiful! My first "very own" horse was a huge buckskin gelding


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm a buckskin fanatic ! I love all colors but buckskin is a real favorite of mine. I have a 7 year old Kentucky Natural Gaited stallion that is definitely my dream horse. There's more pics of him in My Horses.


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

My gosh this is the ultimate "buckskin drool thread"  All of the buckskins shown are very pretty, love the buckskin stud


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, KyAngel, he is amazing!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

All of your buckskins are beautiful!!! Here's mine 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oops didn't work! Let's try that again...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I give up on attaching photos from my cell lol


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I have always loved Buckskins. Black is my absolute favorite but they're right up there. Everyone here has such beautiful Buckskins. ^^


----------



## Hot Spots (Oct 24, 2011)

I love them here is the mare I grew up riding she is owned by my old trainer and my aunt in Maryland


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

*my boy*

I love buckskins.. here are pics of me and my gelding!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok let's try this from a real computer ;-) Here's my girl!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooocchhh - all them pretty buckskins  Anybody got a buckskin / buckskin dun pinto that a picture could be shared?


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! KYAngel, I have to say.....your guy is absolutely my favorite so far! Of course, I'm a gaited gal myself and I have a lovely natural gaited black mare that I have a feeling would make some very wonderful babies with your guy lol. Hint hint


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the new ones posted!!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My buckskin gelding, Cassidy, waiting to go on our daily ride. 



















I'll try to get some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I adore this stallion, My Rugged Destiny. Admittedly, his color is just the icing on the cake, but I adore the rich golden buckskins with the sharp, dark points.

I'd love to be able to breed my girls to him when they get older and have done something in the show ring.


----------



## starcreamer269 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Which is better IBHR or ABRA?*

I just bought a 6 yr old buckskin mare. I'm sure she is a Quarter Horse but no papers. I want to register her as a Buckskin but I dont know which registry is better - International Buckskin Horse Association or American Buckskin Registry Association (I think that's what it stands for). Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Why not do both? 

Here in Aus it's considered to be great if a horse is registered with more than one society... even if both are for exactly the same thing.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love Buckskins!!! Here is "pilgrim"


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ooh....I'm drooling over Pilgrim! What is he and how tall is he??


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He is 15.3HH, about 1300#, his breeding is Percheron X Quarter. He drives too.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Absolutely stunning boy. So jealous!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks!! Everyone's horses on this thread are exceptional. I just love Buckskins!


----------



## Belgiancross (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is my girl, Juliet. 6yo quarter horse, buckskin dun. I've always loved the color.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hes not mine, but i volunteer at my friends stud and this is her main stallion: 

The pally is his colt:


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

My mom is crazy for buckskin horses. We leased horses once, one of them was a dunskin, and the riders we passed would stop us to compliment her colouring. I think a lot of people have a love for buckskins.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My little girl updated pics! Show pony time


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Sooo buckskin droolworthy! I want to steal all of them! Blue eyed pony, That buckskin is such a beautiful light one!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I do! 3 out of 6 of mine have been 2 buckskins and a dun


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

another with a cute butt shot


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HA so cute garlic!! PS I'm 99.9% certain we have the same trailer LOL Are you the one I see at the shows around here?? ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

This one, right?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Goosey, thank you. She is a very special little girl, so relaxed and beautifully behaved. She'll be so easy to start to saddle when the time comes and I think showing under saddle will come naturally to her, she's a dream in-hand. By far the easiest young horse I have ever dealt with (up to and including 8 year olds). Not that she doesn't have her moments!

Edit; HITS I want your trailer!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Goosey, thank you. She is a very special little girl, so relaxed and beautifully behaved. She'll be so easy to start to saddle when the time comes and I think showing under saddle will come naturally to her, she's a dream in-hand. By far the easiest young horse I have ever dealt with (up to and including 8 year olds). Not that she doesn't have her moments!
> 
> Edit; HITS I want your trailer!


I don't think they make them in your neck of the woods or I'd refer you! ;-) I got mine brand new for just under $10k, has a dressing room too which I especially love!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Buckskin is by far my favorite horse color.

I am so in love with buckskins that I almost made the huge mistake of buying a horse that would not let me get on him, was very spooky and shy, and probably too small for me just because he was buckskin.

Thankfully, my trainer talked sense into me & I now have my lovely bay, a perfect replacement.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Hoofprints. Yup we have the same trailer and love it..except we got 2 defective drop down windows and need to be replaced as well as a couple of lights are out already (the inside and one on the outside top. My hubby and I talked personally with Danielle at the QH congress and she is as sweet as she can be!

Nice butt on that mare of yours.ha ha. You know me from the trailer postings..remember> we both traded the smaller slant for the bigger straight load.. you know my horse Dillon was hit by lightning dont you? He has his own story on horse heath.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

He was hit by lightning???!!! Omg!! :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I do as well - but I rescued one and she's a doll!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

double post, disregard


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow HITS that is CHEAP. It is not possible to get a brand new float for less than $12k here! I want your trailer even more now. Course the cost of getting one over here would probably make it cost twice what the best Aussie-made trailer fetches!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Oh wow HITS that is CHEAP. It is not possible to get a brand new float for less than $12k here! I want your trailer even more now. Course the cost of getting one over here would probably make it cost twice what the best Aussie-made trailer fetches!


haha yea, sending it over via boat would probably up the costs a teensy bit! :wink: 

Eclipse is a relatively new name over here which is partly why they're such a good deal. Any other all-aluminum trailers here you can't touch for under $12-15k stripped it seems.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

garlicbunny said:


> Hi Hoofprints. Yup we have the same trailer and love it..except we got 2 defective drop down windows and need to be replaced as well as a couple of lights are out already (the inside and one on the outside top. My hubby and I talked personally with Danielle at the QH congress and she is as sweet as she can be!
> 
> Nice butt on that mare of yours.ha ha. You know me from the trailer postings..remember> we both traded the smaller slant for the bigger straight load.. you know my horse Dillon was hit by lightning dont you? He has his own story on horse heath.


My lights have never worked (the ones inside) so you're one up on me haha! I don't normally trailer at night though so I haven't bothered to ask Danielle about it...although now I will, since you've reminded me! :lol: She is VERY nice and very easy to deal with, I really like her!! 

And yes I do remember you now, excuse my brain fart LOL


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't own or ride one but I just love the coloring of Buckskins (Buckskin paints, esp!). If I had to choose Buckskins would probably be my favorite color. Shhhh! Don't tell my horses!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

PH I have dreamed of owning a bucky ever since I was a little kid! I finally have one and I will admit that the fact she is buckskin DID sway my decision to buy her... I hate mares and based on parents' heights she should only mature around 14.2 which is 2 inches smaller than the minimum height I wanted!

...mind you based on her current height and age (13.2 at not yet 11 months) it doesn't seem too unreasonable that she might reach 15hh. She only needs to grow another 6 inches. Either way she WILL be tall enough for me to ride, she is tall enough already!

Anyway I guess what I'm trying to say is that you will end up with a buckskin eventually, they are not that uncommon. I counted at least 6 or 7 at the show my latest photos were taken at. What surprised me was that I only saw one palomino!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Anyway I guess what I'm trying to say is that you will end up with a buckskin eventually, they are not that uncommon. I counted at least 6 or 7 at the show my latest photos were taken at. What surprised me was that I only saw one palomino!


Around here they seem to be, I'm always only 1 of maybe 2 at the shows I go to!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on where you are I guess. And what discipline you're involved with. I'm showing in-hand at the moment and they are EVERYWHERE, but I've only seen one on the jumping circuit, none eventing, and only a couple doing dressage. They're a lot more common in Western disciplines and breeds than horses bred for English disciplines for some reason. Maybe it's all the QH in the western types? There are quite a few buckskin and palomino kids' ponies (cream is very common in welshies and the like in my area) but not many adults'/teens' horses.

There was a brown-based buckskin and a buckskin roan at the show. The roan was cool - I want one now. There were also two classic (as in golden) buckies, my buttermilk bucky, and at least one other. Mine was the only non-QH. I won't go into what I think of the current trend towards breeding for colour alone or we'll be here all week listening to me whinge and you don't want that!

edit; also, I just went and found a guide as to what percentage of adult height they are at what age, and at 12 months they are usually around 90% of their mature height. Satin is 90% of 15hh at not even 11 months (yes I am a geek and did the math) so if the formula holds true she should end up over 15hh. Very pleased with that!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah that's probably true blueeyed! My mare and I do Eventing and you don't see a whole lot of the buckskins there!

Esp not 14.1 hand buckskins like my mare ;-)


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Here's my boy, Cassidy, again. I am super in love with this boy. He's my perfect buckskin, and it to me 7years to find a good natured buckskin in the area. Buckskins are very hard to find in my particular area, I only know of 2 others locally.  So, I'm more than thrilled about Cassidy. 



















And, a random pic from our ride today.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yeah that's probably true blueeyed! My mare and I do Eventing and you don't see a whole lot of the buckskins there!
> 
> Esp not 14.1 hand buckskins like my mare ;-)


Yep pretty much. And the ones you DO see are all QH or Paint, or welsh of course! Or in my area the occasional part-arab (with mostly welsh and riding pony blood mixed in there) and aussie stock horse. But it's not common to find a real sporthorse type buckskin, that's for sure. A lot of them sit and pop out foals, at least around here. It has a cream gene and it has a uterus so it gets bred. Sadly the ones with colour often sell for a lot more than the equivalent bay or chestnut and so people breed for colour because it'll sell for more.

I do eventing and jumpers too but because my girl is so young she's being shown in hand until she's old enough to be started to saddle.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hoofprints, I don't think our inside light ever worked either. Totally forgot about it until we had to trailer Dillon up to Coldstream for his accupunture treatment in the early morning when it was pitch dark, wasn't until then we discovered it didn't work.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Yep pretty much. And the ones you DO see are all QH or Paint


Yep, Sandie is a cross (dam is QH, sire is Paint)


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Mmm yep. I thought I was going to have to either switch disciplines or give up the dream of owning a buckskin - I have big plans, and don't want to have to sell to move up the grades, and sadly very few QH types in my area have the scope to compete at the level I want to, in the disciplines I enjoy. Not to mention the small insignificant fact that QHs sell for $$$$$$$ in my area, and my budget was pretty low.

Aussie-land doesn't have the QH racing industry so although they are common they're nowhere NEAR as common as TB's and standardbreds.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Mmm yep. I thought I was going to have to either switch disciplines or give up the dream of owning a buckskin - I have big plans, and don't want to have to sell to move up the grades, and sadly very few QH types in my area have the scope to compete at the level I want to, in the disciplines I enjoy. Not to mention the small insignificant fact that QHs sell for $$$$$$$ in my area, and my budget was pretty low.
> 
> Aussie-land doesn't have the QH racing industry so although they are common they're nowhere NEAR as common as TB's and standardbreds.


Get a rescue, that's what I did! ;-) Sandie was $1,000. But she was a green broke broodmare when I got her, so I had to train her from square 1. It's been SO worth it to me though, and I've learned so much about training a horse while getting trained myself hehe! :lol: 

Next year we're moving up to Beginner Novice level (max 2'7") in Eventing, so excited!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

mm the only reputable rescue locally doesn't like me. even reputable places aren't immune to personal vendettas.

edit; not that I did nothing to deserve it. I was a self-centred and stuck-up ***** when the lady who runs it knew me. My girl was $1000 too but with no issues caused by needing to be rescued. I personally don't think I would pay that much for a rescue that needed significant retraining but that's just me.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BEP - There are cream carrying TBs in Aus now. I know of one palomino foal born for sure this year and I think there might have been one or two other mares in foal to Glacial Gold. Wouldn't take much to get a buckskin TB... 

OUR FOALS - Welcome to...

Glacial Gold - http://www.winningcoloursfarm.com.au/Glacial Gold.htm


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I know but they are still very rare and therefore fetch much higher prices than anything I can afford. Maybe one day when I have many $$$$$$ I will have one. Or maybe not. I'm not a huge fan of Thoroughbreds, at least not pure ones. Although I can tell you I would happily cross one out to a nice warmblood or maybe Satin's sire.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> mm the only reputable rescue locally doesn't like me. even reputable places aren't immune to personal vendettas.
> 
> edit; not that I did nothing to deserve it. I was a self-centred and stuck-up ***** when the lady who runs it knew me. My girl was $1000 too but with no issues caused by needing to be rescued. I personally don't think I would pay that much for a rescue that needed significant retraining but that's just me.


I bought her for $1,000 from a very nice woman who was fostering her for the SPCA. She was asking $1,000 just for what she had paid into the mare's care for the year she had her and was rahabilitating her. But many rescues here ask for $500-$1,000 just to cover some of their costs so they can continue to run the rescues and save horses.


----------



## kntry (Nov 11, 2011)

Buckskins are my heart.

The first pic is my 4 year old Paso Fino mare that we had to put down 2 months ago due to to a freak training injury.

The second is my new 2 year old gelding Quarter Horse.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

HITS the only reputable rescue around here is the same, but a huge amount of the funds needed come out of donations or personally from the pockets of the foster carers. The thing is that many of their horses need extensive vet care and the time and money required to rehabilitate a horse that is in bad enough condition for them to get involved is a far sight more than the adoption fee. I suppose it is a cheap way to 'rescue' a horse to adopt from them but at the same time with the market the way it is, I could pick up a more valuable and undamaged horse for around the same cost - and it would be MINE. The rescue near us retains legal ownership so they can take the horse back if it's not being looked after correctly which of course is great but it worries me that I might put all this work into a horse and then suddenly "oh, you haven't wormed him, give him back" - because I don't keep my wormer tubes so of course I would have no proof that I had indeed been worming the horse regularly.

I'm not saying it's the case with every rescue but yeah, the whole adoption thing (it's yours but we still own it) bothers me. I won't lease a horse for the same reasons.

I am a MASSIVE pessimist though when it comes to horse people...


----------



## KyAngel11966 (Jul 24, 2011)

kywalkers2012 said:


> Wow! KYAngel, I have to say.....your guy is absolutely my favorite so far! Of course, I'm a gaited gal myself and I have a lovely natural gaited black mare that I have a feeling would make some very wonderful babies with your guy lol. Hint hint


LOL! Kywalker, Mystery said to tell you that he's single and looking ! Have you thought about getting your mare registered through the Kentucky Natural Gaited Horse Association ? It's an open registry for gaited horses that meet our criteria and makes them eligilbe for all our shows as well. Even if she's registered with another association she can still qualify if her confo , temperment, size and gaits meet our requirements. I'm and inspector for them and a memeber of the board of directors as well. Feel free to contact me about booking a breeding if you're interested. He's thrown some amazing foals so far.


----------



## Tsaraph (Nov 9, 2011)

I haven't developed a favourite horse colour, but since my Sheena girl is a buckskin, it is my favourite colour at the moment


----------

